# Headrush Multi FX Board



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This is new to me but it looks like another option instead of Line 6 and others. $999.00 USD











The HeadRush Multi-Effects Pedalboard features a finely tuned quad-core processor and it’s powered by exclusive Eleven HD Expanded DSP software, so the HeadRush Pedalboard delivers the most versatile, realistic-sounding and responsive amplifier, cabinet, microphone and FX models ever found in a floorboard guitar FX processor. It’s almost unfair to everyone else.

Created by the original team that brought you Eleven, the HeadRush Pedalboard delivers a diverse offering of classic vintage and modern amp and FX models, including exclusive original boutique effects that can’t be found anywhere else. Plus, it has the ability to load your own custom impulse response (IR) files. Whether you’re looking for a classic warm vintage amp with natural tube drive, wide ambient stereo delay textures with infinite feedback, or the heaviest of heavy djent tone, the HeadRush Pedalboard covers it all and everything between!

*Amazing 7-Inch touch display*
The heart of the HeadRush Pedalboard is the 7-inch touch display and its guitarist-oriented user interface, so you can touch, swipe, and drag-and-drop to instantly create and edit your rig with amazing speed and dead-on accuracy. The large display also gives ultra-clear feedback when performing live, especially when making slight changes to your tone using the ‘Hands-Free Mode’. Everything about the HeadRush Pedalboard is designed to make it simple, fast and intuitive to jump right in and create amazing sounding rigs in seconds.

*Exclusive features*
The HeadRush Pedalboard also delivers long-awaited exclusive features that can’t be found on any other processor in its class, including gapless preset switching, a looper with 20 minutes of record time, the ability to peel off loop layers in the reverse order they were added, and much more.

*Quad-Core DSP system*
The HeadRush Pedalboard utilizes a purpose designed quad-core system that has been tailor-made from the ground up to deliver the fastest and most powerful guitar FX processing ever.

*Gapless preset switching*
Switch between lead and rhythm sounds smoothly without any disruption or glitches in audio.

*Twelve footswitches*
The twelve footswitches have their own OLED displays that are easily viewable from all angles.

*Individual footswitch OLED screens*
Each footswitch features an assignable color LED along with a scribble-strip style OLED display that dynamically updates to provide useful feedback.

*Road-ready steel case*
Reliably housed in a durable road-ready steel chassis, the HeadRush Pedalboard is a convenient and compact way to bring all of your preset rigs to your gigs near or far.

*Looper with 20 minutes of record time*
Individually peel layers off in the reverse order they were added, change playback speed, playback direction and loop length on the fly.

*Hands-free edit mode*
The large display also gives ultra-clear feedback when performing live, especially when making slight changes to your tone using the ‘Hands-Free Mode.’

*Integrate your FX and outboard gear*
The FX loop can conveniently integrate pedals or outboard gear at any point in your signal chain

*Record and re-amp via USB*
Directly record and re-amp to/from your computer via the integrated 24-bit 96kHz audio interface.


----------



## Livesound (Apr 23, 2017)

This Headrush pedalboard has got all the line 6 exec.'s and the Helix user's over at "TGP" in an absolute tither trying to make a mockery out of it before it even get's out the door.

I think they are worried about there market share and the Helix user's are bashing like crazy with no knowledge of what they are bashing....it is really quite pathetic.

I am going to give this pedal a good shot, I have one on order but it might be a few more weeks before I get it because Guitar center and Musicians Friend have exclusive sales rights for 30-40 days apparently and they don't sell to Canada.

The best things about this pedal are the touchscreen, the seamless patch switching, the ability to tweak parameter's while standing straight up with Huge numbers on the screen, the built in 20 minute looper and the stereo doubler and harmonizer effects. Also it has OLED strips which are not available on the Helix LT...it's nice to see written confirmation of what you think you are tweaking!

From the very few video's I have seen since it's release in the states seems to show comparable sound quality to the competition although I suspect the HR has a more full range sound than the Helix but it is hard to tell from video's.

Coming from a HD500 I know I will be spending far less time tweaking and far more time playing...that is for sure!


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

From what I've been reading the main complaints are twofold:

Poor marketing and support for release (probably pushed out early as there seem to be a few pretty important bugs)

And the sounds seem to be the exact same as the 11rack which is getting old for a modeler.

I am interested in hearing it after this gets sorted and the initial bugs are worked out. I think it is a bit over priced, but I think that about most modelers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Livesound (Apr 23, 2017)

Here is what HR says about the 11R coding:


*What is Eleven® HD Expanded™, and how is it different from the Eleven Rack/Plug-In?*
Eleven HD Expanded is the name of the DSP software that powers the HeadRush Pedalboard™. When we were creating the HeadRush Pedalboard, we disassembled the legacy Eleven Rack/Plug-In code completely, then we reconstructed the whole architecture for our new DSP system. Our modeling now sounds more realistic than ever, there’s more flexibility for users in creating rigs, we’ve added new effects and features, and it has better overall performance. 

During this process, we only took the values from the measurements that were calculated when creating the original models. Then the internal oversampling was renewed, and we disabled some previously required waveshaper downsampling, so that our models have a better sound quality with a more authentic realism and definition than the original code.

Even the most basic DSP units were rewritten this way, so we can now do parallel processing and fit it to our new DSP platform. In the original code, there were many restrictions on where you could place your effects in your signal chain. For example, the amp and the cab acted as one big block and you could only insert effects before or afterwards. As a guitarist, you want to be able to insert effects wherever you want, including before the cabinet simulation like an effect loop in a real amp—and with Eleven HD Expanded, now you can put effects wherever you want.

Our new DSP platform also allowed us to expand the feature set with other popular user-requested features, including a faster and more guitarist-friendly UI, reverb/delay tail spill-over between presets, the ability to load custom/third-party impulse responses, a looper with 20 minutes of record time, and so much more.


----------



## Livesound (Apr 23, 2017)

Ricktoberfest said:


> From what I've been reading the main complaints are twofold:
> 
> Poor marketing and support for release (probably pushed out early as there seem to be a few pretty important bugs)
> 
> ...



Other then getting it out the door to compete with the Helix LT before having the audio drivers for computer recording, etc., the "bugs" are in the heads of the people using it.
Like the guy who thought you had to bend over to change "rigs" just because you turned a pedal on and off, other owners say that is not true and that it works as expected.

There is supposed to be a firmware update this week that will take care of the audio recording issue as well as PC drivers. 

What get's me is all the dogged mis-information out there on this.


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

Not being able to use part of the platform is a pretty big bug (USB). 
I'm hoping it's gonna be good, but I know even 3 days after the "launch" there was almost no information out. I'm out of town now so haven't been following but I am hoping it turns out good. 

The more good quality pedals out there the better as far as I'm concerned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Livesound (Apr 23, 2017)

Ricktoberfest said:


> Not being able to use part of the platform is a pretty big bug (USB).
> I'm hoping it's gonna be good, but I know even 3 days after the "launch" there was almost no information out. I'm out of town now so haven't been following but I am hoping it turns out good.
> 
> *The more good quality pedals out there the better as far as I'm concerned. *
> ...


That's is how I feel too...but I don't think it's fair to call the missing drivers' a "bug" if they don't get the firmware update out soon it would be fair to call it a premature launch, but I understand why they did it....one minute there competition costs $2000 the next minute the LT comes out of thin air and for the same price.

By the time we Canadians can get one the USB audio will no doubt be working.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Livesound said:


> That's is how I feel too...but I don't think it's fair to call the missing drivers' a "bug" if they don't get the firmware update out soon it would be fair to call it a premature launch, but I understand why they did it....one minute there competition costs $2000 the next minute the LT comes out of thin air and for the same price.
> 
> By the time we Canadians can get one the USB audio will no doubt be working.


A few guys in the states have demo'd the HR and reviews aren't favorable. You can look up these threads on the gear page. I spend quite a bit of time over there and to say the L6 exec's are making a mockery of it is untrue (unless I totally missed something that you could point me to). The L6 guys over there are nothing but respectful of other companies, which is more than I can say for some other exec's. As for the users, well, everyone tries to justify their purchases. It's a great concept but only if it sounds good. I'm sure they will work out any sound issues with future updates but not a great initial launch IMO.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I got to say that i'm very impressed by how easy it is to use!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I was a big fan of the 11rack and the simplicity of programming this thing alone would sell me. I'm sure the software will be upgradable (at least i would hope so) which could improve any perceived tonal shortcomings. The Johnson Millenium is still my all time favourite modeler but really missed the boat on marketing and support. Hopefully this won't fall into the same trap.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Relaying some information from a close friend with good ears - the Headrush lasted a day and was nowhere close to the Helix. He then bought an FX8 and has settled on that. I have not tried the Helix nor the Headrush but quite happy with my FX8. Ymmv.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

pat6969 said:


> A few guys in the states have demo'd the HR and reviews aren't favorable. You can look up these threads on the gear page. I spend quite a bit of time over there and to say the L6 exec's are making a mockery of it is untrue (unless I totally missed something that you could point me to). The L6 guys over there are nothing but respectful of other companies, which is more than I can say for some other exec's. As for the users, well, everyone tries to justify their purchases. It's a great concept but only if it sounds good. I'm sure they will work out any sound issues with future updates but not a great initial launch IMO.


Rabea is pretty pleased with it. Took it gigging around Europe.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

With competitors pushing each other for sales and marketing share, we can see this segment of the music industry growing and becoming more and more acceptable. I wonder what effect it is having on amp sales.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> With competitors pushing each other for sales and marketing share, we can see this segment of the music industry growing and becoming more and more acceptable. I wonder what effect it is having on amp sales.


Why would it? You still need an amp right? I don't think these things currently push through a cab although I can see that coming.


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> Why would it? You still need an amp right? I don't think these things currently push through a cab although I can see that coming.


actually they push through a PA or active speaker- not a guitar amp (at least for the modeling). If you just use it for effects then you're right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

1SweetRide said:


> Why would it? You still need an amp right? I don't think these things currently push through a cab although I can see that coming.





Ricktoberfest said:


> actually they push through a PA or active speaker- not a guitar amp (at least for the modeling). If you just use it for effects then you're right.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rick beat me to it. I have gone that way already. I wish I would have done it years ago. I get better/purer sound from my FX unit than I did with my tube amp.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I've been pushing it though two combo amps the same time. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

1SweetRide said:


> I've been pushing it though two combo amps the same time. Sounds good to me.


What kind are you using, tube or solid state?


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Digital units like these or Kempers or the Axe-FX are designed to run through full range (FRFR) speakers, such as PA speakers or those specifically designed for modellers (Matrix, CLR etc). 

They can also sound great through a guitar power amp into a guitar cab providing the cab sim is off (otherwise you get a cab sim through a cab = mud city!). Some modellers have more than one output where you can output through both a FRFR speaker AND a power amp / guitar cab.

The reason for using both is that some players feel the FRFR solution lacks the 'amp in the room' feeling or sound and want more of that.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> What kind are you using, tube or solid state?


One of each lol.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

sorbz62 said:


> Digital units like these or Kempers or the Axe-FX are designed to run through full range (FRFR) speakers, such as PA speakers or those specifically designed for modellers (Matrix, CLR etc).
> 
> They can also sound great through a guitar power amp into a guitar cab providing the cab sim is off (otherwise you get a cab sim through a cab = mud city!). Some modellers have more than one output where you can output through both a FRFR speaker AND a power amp / guitar cab.
> 
> The reason for using both is that some players feel the FRFR solution lacks the 'amp in the room' feeling or sound and want more of that.


On my GT-100 I can turn off cab sims globally by switching the output type to phones. Does sound a bit better that way.


----------



## Livesound (Apr 23, 2017)

This unit blows away my HD500x...not in the same league....I tried the Helix LT as well and for me the sound is still digital and closer to the HD500x than the Headrush.

If you know how to tweak your stomps to get the sound you want anything is possible with this box and it sounds so real and alive.

I use it with a Laney IRT-X FRFR on one side and a Laney A1 acoustic amp on the other side for my "small" setup with vocal mic. or I can add my Fender Champ XD tube amp and run the FRFR between the amp and it's built in speaker as an expander system. Either way it sounds and feels like a tube amp.

I also run it straight into the FOH and through some Turbosound IQ speakers which sounds great as well. Of course there are enough outputs to run it to both amps and FOH at the same time.

They have updated the firmware twice already (in 2 months time) adding some pretty cool features along the way. It is super easy to navigate and use....I downloaded the new firmware and built a "rig" (patch) using the new 59' Princreton amp and some of the other new stuff and came up with another awesome rig in just about 20 minutes (including the download and update).

It keeps getting better and it was great to start!!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

@Livesound been 6 months how does the Headrush fair.
Any problems? Are they still doing firmware updates and new effects?
I’ll have the opportunity to play with one this week.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Aaaaaaand, just work it out that @Livesound was here for 7 posts, and gone for that 6 months.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I picked one up on Sunday, played all afternoon Monday direct into my JC-120.
It’s a great tool, it got me to play, & be inspired to make music, so a win.
Video to come.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm holding off for now. Been finding BIAS FX to be a pretty good tool. It's replaced my GT-100 but the HeadRush is something I really want to try someday.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

bzrkrage said:


> I picked one up on Sunday, played all afternoon Monday direct into my JC-120.
> It’s a great tool, it got me to play, & be inspired to make music, so a win.
> Video to come.


Aaaaaand, back she goes.
It IS the eleven rack brain, put in a midi pedalboard with an iPad mini to control it.
For the price, for some one who doesn’t have any pedals, recording interface or is looking for an easy all-in-one, it great.
I found that the pedal options, for me, were not what I was looking for.
I wanted a greater variety for the price of the base unit, not as an added purchase.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

It seems to me that a large part of the appeal of the Headrush was that it was competing with the Helix but at a much lower price. However, the Helix LT has now eliminated that advantage. Oops. I wonder if we will see Headrush lower the price or release some updated software or hardware in the near future to give them back an advantage.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> What kind are you using, tube or solid state?


One of each.


----------

